

Evictions vs Home Prices in San Francisco - dangrover
http://dangrover.github.io/sf-ellis-evictions/

======
patmcguire
For context, NYC is doing about 50,000 evictions a year, which is about 25
times as many for 10 times the population. Source is trapped in a pdf here:
[http://www.housingnyc.com/downloads/research/pdf_reports/ia1...](http://www.housingnyc.com/downloads/research/pdf_reports/ia10.pdf)

